# Cag/ogf N.e/westbranch Outing



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Check out the n.e fourm post for the westbranch OGF outing that will be held the same weekend (may15) as the CAG outing (may 14-16) we are hoping to start the spring season off with a BANG.............THANKS.........JIM


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks Jim for bringing this up. I know you talked about it last night in the chat room. It will be a great time !! CATKING.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

so you comming up to the NE Catking?  it should be a good week end
with alot of fish caught.


----------



## tpet96 (Apr 6, 2004)

Jim,

I PM'd you before seeing this trhead. LOL. Anywho.....I'm game. We could have a great bankside cookout. Crappielooker had some good ideas on fishing areas. Plenty of bankspace for the bank guys.......and I think even a boat ramp nearby? Would be a great place to meet after fishing for the eats and socialization. Let me know.


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

I believe I will make this outing Payara, You can net my big fish of the outing AGAIN LOL !!! I'm going to try and hit them all this year. CATKING.


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

cool king i hope you make it  

anyway,the east boat ramp is the BEST place to hold this
event,for both groups interests, but don't ask for my advice,you better send someone who knows a thing or two to check things out.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

was where i was thinking anyone with small a boat will have a short trip to the no wake zone and not get beat up all day but let me talk to tpet and crapielooker about it and see here they plan on meeting


----------



## catking (Apr 5, 2004)

This has the makings of an excellent outing guys and gals  Hey fishingful- is there plenty of bank area around the West Ramp? Just wondering. You and tpet will have to hash that out, I'm just coming up for a boat ride  DA KING !!!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

HEY KING

tpet is setting the times and location for the cag outing next week so i dont know if it will be the east or west ramp yet the both ramps have some bank space but i dont know how many people are coming both have eating areas and bathrooms but we will set the times and places next week  ...jim


----------

